# Τουρκικές λέξεις στην Ελληνική



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, αλλά ξέρει κανείς τον αριθμό λέξεων που έχουν περάσει στην Ελληνική από την Τουρκική γλώσσα;


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 10, 2009)

Για αριθμό δεν ξέρω, αλλά σίγουρα είναι πολλές. Ιδιαίτερα στα χωριά. 

Γκελ μπουρντά να μάθεις, όμως...


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 10, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ το άρθρο είναι 870. Ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να μας έδιναν και ποσοστό επί του συνόλου.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2009)

Είναι γύρω στις 5.000 κοινές λέξεις (προσθήκη: από ό,τι θυμάμαι), δλδ λέξεις είτε τουρκικής ρίζας που χρησιμοποιούμε στα ελληνικά είτε ελληνικής ρίζας που χρησιμοποιούνται στα τουρκικά. Έχω βιβλιογραφία στο σπίτι οπότε θα ενημερώσω το βράδυ για λεπτομέρειες, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.

Έδιτ: Γουρήκα: http://www.perizitito.gr/product.php?productid=37302&page=1


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ το άρθρο είναι 870. Ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να μας έδιναν και ποσοστό επί του συνόλου.


Το άρθρο αναφέρεται σε «λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνται σήμερα και από τις δύο πλευρές του Aιγαίου». Δεν ξέρω αν συμπεριέλαβαν και λέξεις περσικής ή αραβικής προέλευσης, οι οποίες όμως εισήχθησαν στην ελληνική μέσω της τουρκικής.

Τέλος, ας μην ξεχνούμε ότι πολλές τουρκικές λέξεις (μαζί με άλλες, δυτικών γλωσσών) που ήταν σε χρήση κατά τον 19ο αι., απέκτησαν ελληνικό συνώνυμο το οποίο κατίσχυσε κι εκείνες περιέπεσαν σε αχρηστία.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2009)

Υπάρχει ένα σημείο του άρθρου με το οποίο προσωπικά δεν πολυσυμφωνώ: 

_Aπό το άλλο μέρος, η τουρκική γλώσσα, αφού αντιστάθηκε στην υιοθέτηση ελληνικών λέξεων στο επίπεδο της καθημερινής χρήσης, δέχθηκε αναγκαστικά την εισροή του ελληνικού λεξικολογίου διά μέσου του δυτικού πολιτισμού και τις χρησιμοποιεί στο ανώτερο και κυρίως στο επιστημονικό επίπεδο._

Είναι αλήθεια ότι στα τουρκικά πολλές επιστημονικές λέξεις είναι ελληνικές, ωστόσο υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες που χρησιμοποιούνται σε πολύ καθημερινό επίπεδο, όπως για παράδειγμα τα ονόματα των περισσότερων ψαριών.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Μια αναζήτηση, αυτή στο ΛΚΝ, δεν είναι ασφαλής, αλλά δίνει 905 ευρήματα.

Θα σας έχω αργότερα μια λίστα από το Μείζον (κάπου 900 ευρήματα). Αυτά δίνουν τα σύγχρονα λεξικά, το 5.000 είναι πιο ρεαλιστικό άμα πας σε βάθος (και συμπεριλάβεις εκείνες που έπεσαν σε αχρηστία).


----------



## sapere_aude (Sep 10, 2009)

Ο *Ηρακλής Μήλλας* έχει μαζέψει 4660 κοινές λέξεις, περιλαμβάνονται όμως και δάνεια από τρίτες γλώσσες όπως πχ _aksesuar, permanant, ambargo, lostromo_ κλπ, καθώς και κύρια ονόματα.
http://tinyurl.com/mzn7yg


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Αχ, άφεριμ, βρε καρντάς Νικέλ! Βουρ για σεφτέ, σιχτίρισα μ' αυτόν τον αχταρμά...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2009)

Πολύ ωραίο, ευχαριστούμε!
Από ό,τι βλέπω, αποθησαυρίζει και κοινές εκφράσεις (σήμερα διασκέδασα ιδιαίτερα διαβάζοντας ένα βιβλίο και ανακαλύπτοντας ότι και οι γείτονες λένε «πάρ' τον ένα και βάρα τον άλλο» ).

Έντιτ: το _πολύ ωραίο_ δεν απευθύνεται στον αποπάνω τσίφτη που σουρτουκεύει στο μεϊντάνι του δικτύου και δεν μπορούμε να τον κάνουμε ζάφτι πια. Να δω τι θα καζαντίσεις, μπρε!


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Μια πρώτη επιλογή (περίπου 900 λήμματα) από το _Μείζον_, με βιαστικό έλεγχο. Περιλαμβάνει λέξεις από τα περσικά (π.χ. γιασεμί), αντιδάνεια (μπουντρούμι, εφέντης), δεν περιλαμβάνει όλα τα παράγωγα. Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δοθεί ο κατάλογος με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για κάποιες λέξεις.


αγάς, αγιάζι, αγιάνης, αγκoρά, αγριλίκι, αλάνα, αλάνι, αλατζάς, άλικος, αλισβερίσι, αλμπάνης / αλμπάνισσα, αμάν, αμανάτι, αμανές, αμπάρι, αναντάν μπαμπαντάν, αντάμης, αντερί, αντέτι, αραλίκι, αραμπάς, αραμπατζής, αραπλής, αριάνι, αρκαντάσης, αρναούτης / αρναούτισσα, αρσίζης, ασίκης, ασκέρι, ασουρές, ατζαμής, ατζέμ πιλάφι, άτι, άφεριμ, αφιόνι, αχμάκης, αχούρι, άχτι
βάι, βακούφι, βαλκανικός, βαράκι / βαράκ, βαριεστώ / βαριεστίζω, βασιβουζούκος, βαχ, βεζίρης, βελέντζα, βερέμης, βερεσές, βιλαέτι, βουρ
γελέκο, γελέκι, γεμενί, γεμιτζής, γενίτσαρος, γεντέκι, γιαβάς, γιαβάσικος, γιαβέρης, γιαβουκλού, γιαβρί, γιαβρούμ, γιαγκίνι, γιαγλίδικος, γιακάς, γιαλαντζί - ντολμάς, γιαλελί, γιάμπολη, γιάντες, γιαούρτι, γιαούρτη, γιαπί, γιαπράκι, γιαραμπής, γιαρμάς, γιασεμί, γιασεμόλαδο, γιασμάκι, γιαταγάνι, γιατάκι, γιαχνί, γιλέκο, γελέκο, γινάτι, γιορντάνι, γιουβαρλάκια, γιούκος, γιούκι, γιούργια, γιούρια, γιουρούσι, γιούχα, γκάγκαρο, γκάιντα, γκελ, γκέλα, γκέμι, γκεσέμι, κεσέμι, γκιαούρης, γκιαούρ, γκιουβέτσι, γκιουλές, γλεντζές / γλεντζού, γλεντώ, γούρι, γουρλής, γουρσούζης, γριγρί
δερβένι, δερβίσης
εμίρης, εντεψίζικος, εργένης / εργένισσα, ερίφης / ερίφισσα, εσνάφι, εφέντης
ζάβαλης, ζαβαλής, ζαμάνι, ζαμπάκι, ζαμπούνης, ζαπτιές, ζαρζαβάτι, ζαρζαβατικό, ζαρίφης / ζαρίφισσα, ζάρφι, ζαφορά, ζάφτι, ζεβζέκης, ζεϊμπέκης, ζεμπίλι, ζεύκι, ζόρι, ζορμπαλίκι, ζορμπάς, ζουμπάς, ζουμπούλι, ζουρνάς
θεριακλής / θεριακλίδισσα / θεριακλού
ιμάμης, ιμάμ μπαϊλντί, ινάτι, ιραδές, ίρτζι, ίρζι, ίρντζι
καβάκι, καβάσης, καβάφης, καβγάς, καβγατζής / καβγατζού, καβούκι, καβουρδίζω, καβουρμάς, καβουρντίζω, καγιανάς, καδής, καζάνι, καζαντίζω, καζίκι, καζμάς, κασμάς, καΐκι, καϊκτσής, καϊμακάμης, καϊμάκι, καϊσί, καλάι, καλαϊτζής, καλαμπαλίκι, καλέμι, καλκάνι, καλντερίμι, καλούπι, καλπάκι, κάλπης / κάλπισσα, καλπουζάνης / καλπουζάνος / καλπουζάνα, καλτάκα, κάλφας, καμουτσίκι, καμιτσίκι, καμουτσί, καμουχάς, καμπουχάς, καμπούρης, κανταΐφι, κανταρτζής, καπάκι, καπαμάς, καπλαμάς, καπλάνι, καπλαντίζω, καρα-, καραβάνα, καραβάν σαράι, καβαράν σεράι, καραγάτσι, καράγιαλης, καραγκιόζης, καρακόλι, καραμπογιά, καραμπουζουκλής, (καραούλι), καράς, καρατζόβας, κάργια, καρντάσης / καρντασίνα, καρπούζι, καρσί, καρσιλαμάς, καρτάλι, κασέρι, καταντίπ, κατής, κατιμάς, κατιμέρι, κατιφές, κατμάς, κατσαμάκι, (κατσίκα, κατσίκι), καφάσι, καφέ-αμάν, καφενές, καφές, καφετζής / καφετζού, καφτάνι, κελεπούρι, κεμέρι, κεμπάπ, κεμπάπι, κερχανάς, κιρχανάς, κεσάτι, κεσές, κετσές, κέφι, κεφτές, κιοφτές, κεχαγιάς, κεχριμπάρι, κιλίμι, κιμάς, κιμπάρης / κιμπάρισσα, κιμπαρλίκι, κινά, κιόσκι, κιοτής, κιούγκι, κιούπι, κιοφτές, κιρκινέζι, κισμέτι, κισμέτ, κιτάπι, κολάι, κολαούζος, κολομπαράς, κομιτατζής, κονάκι, κόπιτσα, κόπτσα, κοράνι, κοτζάμ, κοτζάμου, κοτζαμάν, κοτζάμπασης, κουβαρνταλίκι, κουβαρντάς / κουβαρντού, κουβάς, κουβούσι, κουλαντρίζω, κουλές, κούλας, κούλα, κουμάρι, κουμαρτζής, κουμπαράς, κουμπές, κουμπούρα, κουντούρα, κουντούρι, κουντουρντίζω, κουραμπιές, κουρασάνι, κουρμπάνι, κουρμπάτσι, κουρμπέτι, κουσούρι, κουτούκι, κουτουρού, κωλοχανείο
λαγούμι, λαγουμιτζής, λακριντί, λακιρντί, λαπάς, λαχούρι, λεβέντης / λεβέντισσα, λεγένι, λεκές, λελέκι, λέλεκας, λεμές, λεμπλεμπίδια, λεμπλεμπιά, λέσι, λιμάνι, λίμπα, λούκι, λουκουμάς, λουκούμι, λουλάς, λουφές
μαγιά, μαγκάλι, μαγκούφης, μαϊμούνι, μαϊντανός, μακαράς, μανάβης / μανάβισσα, μαντέμι, μαντζούνι, μαξούλι, μαράζι, μαραφέτι, μαρκούτσι, μάσαλα, μασαλά, μασάλι, μασιά, μασκαραλίκι, μασκαράς, μασούρι, μαστούρης, μαστραπάς, ματικάπι, μαχαλάς, μαχμούρης / μαχμούρισσα, μαχμουρλής / μαχμουρλίδισσα / μαχμουρλού, μαχμουρλίκι, μεζάτι, μεζελίκι, μεζεκλίκι, μεζές, μεϊντάνι, μελτέμι, μεμέτης, μενεξές, μεντεσές, μεράκι, μερακλής / μερακλού / μερακλήδισσα, μερεμέτι, μερτζάνι, μεταλίκι, μετερίζι, μετζίτι, μιναρές, μιντέρι, μουεζίνης, μούλκι, μουρντάρης, μουσακάς, μουσαμάς, μουσαφίρης / μουσαφίρισσα, μουσαφιρλίκι, μουσουλμάνος / μουσουλμάνα, μουστερής, μουφλούζης, μουφτής, μουχτάρης, μπαγδατί, μπαγδαντί, μπαγιατεύω, μπαγιάτικος, μπαγιατίλα, μπαγλαμάς, μπαγλαρώνω, μπαϊλντίζω, μπαϊλντώ, μπαϊράκι, μπαϊρακτάρης, μπαϊραχτάρης, μπαϊράμι, μπαΐρι, μπακάλης / μπακάλισσα / μπακάλαινα, μπακίρι, μπακιρτζής, μπακλαβάς, μπαλάσκα, παλάσκα, μπαλτάς, μπάμια, μπαμπάς, μπαντανάς, μπαξεβάνης, μπαξές, μπαχτσές, μπαξίσι, μπάρεμ, μπάρεμου, μπαρμακλίκι, μπαρμπούτι, μπαρούτη, μπαρούτι, μπασκίνας, μπασμάς, μπατάλης, μπαταξής, μπαταχτσής, μπαταριά, μπατζάκι, μπατζανάκης / μπατζανάκισσα / μπατζανάκαινα, μπατίρης / μπατίρισσα, μπατιρίζω, μπατίρω, μπαχάρι, μπεζαχτάς, μπεζεβέγκης, μπεζερίζω, μπεζεράω, μπεζεστένι, μπέης, μπεκιάρης / μπεκιάρισσα, μπεκρής / μπεκρού, μπεκριλίκι, μπελαλής / μπελαλού / μπελαλίδισσα, μπελαλίδικος, μπελάς, μπελτές, πελτές, μπεμπέκα, μπεντένι, μπερεκέτι, μπερικέτι, μπερντάχι, μπερντάκι, μπερντές, μπεχλιβάνης, μπι(ρ)μπίλα, μπινεύω, μπιρμπίλι, μπίτ, μπίτι, μπογιά, μπογιαντίζω, μπογιατζής, μπόγος, μπόι, μποϊλής, μπόλικος, μποξάς, μπόσικος, μποστάνι, μπότζι, μπουγάζι, (μπουγάτσα), μπουγιουρντί, μπούζι, μπουζούκι, μπουλούκι, μπουλούκος / μπουλούκα, μπουμπάρι, μπουνταλάς / μπουνταλού, μπουντρούμι, μπουρέκι, μπουρί, μπουρνούζι, μπουρού, μπούρτζι, μπούτι, μπουχτίζω, μπρίκι, μπρισίμι
νάζι, ναμάζι, ναργιλές, νενέ, νέφτι, νιζάμης, νισαντίρι, νισάφι, νισεστές, νταβάς, νταβατζής, νταβατούρι, νταβούλι, νταβραντίζω, νταγιαντίζω, νταγιαντώ, νταγλαράς, νταηλίκι, νταής, ντάλα, νταλγκάς, νταλκάς, νταλιάνι, νταλκαβούκης, νταμάρι, νταμλάς, νταμπλάς, νταμουζλούκι, νταντά, νταούλι, ντε, ντελάλης, τελάλης, ντελβές, ντελής, ντερμπεντέρης, ντέρτι, ντέφι, ντιβάνι, ντιπ, ντοβλέτι, ντογρού, ντουγρού, ντολμάς, ντονμές, ντορβάς, τορβάς, ντορής, ντόρτια, ντουβάρι, ντουζένι, ντούζικος, ντουλαμάς, ντουλάπι, ντουμάνι, ντουνιάς, ντουντούκα, ντουσουρμές
ξίκικος
οδαλίσκη, οκά, οντάς, ορδί, ορμάνι, ουλεμάς, ουστ, ούτι
παζάρι, παζαρλίκι, πάλα, παλάσκα, παντζάρι, παντζούρι, παπάζι, παπούτσι, παρακεντές, παραλής / παραλίδισσα / παραλού, παράς, παρτάλι, παρτσάς, πασάς, πασουμάκι, πασούμι, παστουρμάς, πατιρντί, πατσάς, πατσά, πατσατζής, πάφιλας, πεζεβέγκης / πεζεβέγκισσα, πελτές, μπελτές, περβάζι, πρεβάζι, περντάχι, μπερντάχι, περουζές, πεσκέσι, πεσκίρι, πετιμέζι, πετμέζι, πεχλιβάνης, πιλάφι, πίτσικος, (πολιτικατζής), πούλι, πούσι, πούστης, πριτσίνι
ραβαΐσι, ραβανί, ρεβανί, ραβέντι, ρεβέντι, ραγιάς, ραζακί, ροζακί, ρακή, ρακί, ραμαζάνι, ράφι, ραχάτι, ρεζές, ρεζίλι, ρεζιλίκι, ρεμάλι, ρεσπέρης, ρετσέλι, ρουμάνι, ρούπι, ρουσφέτι
σαγανάκι, σαχανάκι, σαγάνι, σαχάνι, σαγιάκι, σαγιάς, σαγούλι, σαγρές, σαγρέ, σαζάνι, σάζι, σάι, σάγι, σαΐνι, σαΐνης, σακάτης, σαλβάρι, σαλέπι, σαλεπιτζής, σάλι, σάμαλι, σαματάς, σαμντάνι, σαμούρι, σαντζάκι, σαντούρι, σαράγι, σεράι, σαραγλί, σαράι, σεράι, σαρακατσάνοι, καρακατσάνοι, σαράτσης, σαράφης / σαράφισσα, σαρίκι, σαρμάς, σαστίζω, σαχνισί, σεβντάς, σεΐζης, σεΐχης, σεκλέτι, σικλέτι, σεκλετίζω, σεκλεντίζω, σελάχι (=ζώνη), σελέμης / σελέμισσα, σεντέφι, σιντέφι, σεντούκι, σεράγι, σεράι, σερασκέρης, σεργιάνι, σερέτης / σερέτισσα, σερμαγιά, σιρμαγιά, σερμπέτι, σερσέμης / σερσέμισσα, σέρτης / σέρτισσα, σέρτικος, σεφέρι, σεφερτάσι, σεφτές, σιλτές, σιμιτζής, σιμίτι, σινάφι, σινί, σιντριβάνι, σιρίτι, σιρμακέσης, σιρμακέζης, σις κεμπάπ, σιχτίρ, σκεμπές, σκιάς, σκιτζής, σοβάς, σουβάς, σοβατζής, σοβατίζω, σοβαντίζω, σόι, σοϊλής, σοκάκι, σομακί, σόμπα, σορολόπ, σουλαντίζω, σουλαντώ, σουλιμάς, σουλούπι, σουλτάνος, σουνέτι, σουρμές, σουρουκλεμές, σουρτούκης / σουρτούκα / σουρτούκω, σουτζούκι, σοφάς, σοφράς, σπαχής, σπαής, στουπέτσι, στράφι
ταβάνι, ταβάς, ταβλαμπάς, ταυραμπάς, ταζέδικος, ταΐνι, ταγίνι, ταϊφάς, νταϊφάς, τακίμι, ταμάχι, ταμαχιάρης, ταμαχκιάρης, ταμπάκης, ταμπλάς, ταμπούρι, ταξίμι, ταπί, τάπια, ταραμάς, ταρσανάς, τάσι, τασκεμπάπ, ταφτάς, ταχίνι, ταψί, τεζάκι, τεζάχι, τεκές, τελάλης, τελατίνι, τελεμές, τέλι, τεμενάς, τεμπέλης, τεμπελχανάς, τεμπελχανείο, τεμπελχανιό, τεμπεσίρι, τενεκές, ντενεκές, τενεκετζής, τέντζερης, τεπές, τερλίκι, τερτίπι, τεφαρίκι, τεφτέρι, τζάκι, τζαμί, τζάμι, τζαμιλίκι, τζαμλίκι, τζάμπα, τζαμπάζης, τζαμπατζής / τζαμπατζού / τζαμπατζίδισσα, τζαναμπέτης, τζάνεμ / τζάνουμ / τζάνεμου, τζάνερο, τζατζίκι, τζελάτης, τζερεμές, τζερτζελές, τζιέρι, τζιγέρι, τζοβαΐρι, τζιβαέρι, τζουμπές, τζούρα, τζουτζές, τιμάρι, τιτίζης, τοκάς, τοκμάκι, τόπι, τοπούζι, τορβάς, ντορβάς, τορίκι, τουζλούκι, τουλίπα, τουλούμι, τουλούμπα, τουλπάνι, τουλουπάνι, τουμπεκί, τουμπελέκι, τουράς, τουρλού, τουρμπάνι, τουρσί, τουφέκι, τράμπα, (τσάγαλο), τσαγανός, τσαΐρι, τσακ, τσακάλι, τσακίρ, τσακίρης, τσακμάκι, τσαλί, τσαλίμι, τσαμασίρια, τσάμι, τσαμπουκαλής / τσαμπουκαλού, τσαμπουκάς, τσανάκι, τσάντα, τσαντίρι, τσαούσης / τσαούσα, τσαπαρί, τσαπατσούλης, τσαπράζια, τσαρδάκι, τσάρκα, τσαρούχι, τσαρσί, τσατάλι, τσατίζω, τσάτρα πάτρα, τσαχπίνης / τσαχπίνα, τσεβρές, τσελεπής, τσελεμπής, τσελίκι, τσεμπέρι, τσέπη, τσερτσεβές, τσέτης, τσιβί, τσιγκέλι, τσιγκούνης, τσικρίκι, τσιλιβήθρα, τσίλικος, τσιμπούκι, τσιμπούσι, τσιπλάκης, τσιράκι, τσιρίσι, τσίτα, τσίτι, τσιφλίκι, τσιφούτης / τσιφούτα / τσιφούτισσα, τσιφτετέλι, τσίφτης / τσίφτισσα, τσογλάνι, τσόλι, τσομπάνης, τσοπάνης / τσομπάνης / τσομπάνισσα, τσορβάς, τσορμπατζής, τσότρα, τσουβάλι, τσούλι, τσόλι, τσουλούφι, τσουράπι, τσουρέκι, τσουτσέκι, τσόχα
φάκα, φαράσι, φαρσί, φαρφουρί, φελάχος / φελάχα, φερετζές, φέσι, φετφάς, φετβάς, φίλντισι, φιντάνι, φιρίκι, φιρί φιρί, φιρμάνι, φερμάνι, φιρφιρίκος, φισέκι, φισεκλίκι, φιστίκι, φιτίλι, φλιτζάνι, φουκαράς / φουκαρού, φούλι, φουντούκι, φουρφούρι, φραντζόλα
χαβαλές, χαβάνι, χαβάς, χαβούζα, χαγιάτι, χάζι, χαζινές, χαζενές, χαζνές, χαζίρι, χαϊβάνι, χαϊμαλί, χαΐρι, χαλάλι, χαλβάς, χαλβατζής, χαλές, χαλί, χάλι, χαλκάς, χαμάλης, χαμαλίκι, χαμάμ, χαμάμι, χαμπάρι, χαμπέρι, χάνι, χάνος, χανουμάκι, χανούμισσα / χανούμη, χαντζάρι, χαντούμης, χάπι, χαράμι, χαράτσι, χαρέμι, χαρμάνα, χαρμάνι, χαρμπί, χαρούπι, χαρτζιλίκι, χασάπης, χασές, χάσικος, χασίς, χασίσι, χατζής, χατίρι, χαφιές, χάψη, χότζας, χουβαρνταλίκι, χουβαρντάς, χουβαρντού, χουζούρι, χούι, χουνέρι, χουρμάς, χράμι


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Τσοκ γκιουζέλ κιτάπι! Άφεριμ, εφέντη μ' Νίκελ! 
Κιμπάρης είσαι, κουλάντρισες τόσα χαμπέρια· και κουβαρντάς που μας τα τελάλισες τζάμπα. Σου τάζω, μπάρεμ, πεσκέσι μια νταμιτζάνα ρακή, να τηνε πιείς αραχτός μπροστά στο σοφραδάκι σου κι ένα σινί ντολμάδες αθουλένιους για μεζέ. Δεν θα πάνε στράφι τα χαμπέρια...
ένα μπαταχτσήδικο τσιράκι​ 
Στο μεταξύ, μία λέξη, ένα τραγούδι:​*



*


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 10, 2009)

Εξαιρετικός ο κατάλογος. Να παρατηρήσω μόνο ότι εκτός από τις περσικού ετύμου, περιλαμβάνει και μερικές αραβικής προέλευσης - όπως αμάν, βεζίρης, εμίρης, ιμάμης, καδής, κιτάπι, κοράνι, μουσουλμάνος και μουσουλμάνα, ουλεμάς, ραμαζάνι, φετβάς/ φετφάς, χασίς/ χασίσι κ.ά. - (αν και, βέβαια, υποθέτω ότι οι περισσότερες από αυτές πέρασαν στα ελληνικά μέσω της τουρκικής).


----------



## sapere_aude (Sep 11, 2009)

Κι άλλη λέξη, κι άλλο τραγούδι: *Καρασεβντάς.* 
Παίζει μπουζούκι & τραγουδά ο *Orhan Osman*, aka *Buzuki Orhan*, που ειδικεύεται σε ελληνικά τραγούδια με τουρκικούς ή και ελληνικούς στίχους.
http://tinyurl.com/pwn8dz
http://tinyurl.com/owpc4m
_(Φυσικά στο δίσκο του αναφέρει ότι η μουσική είναι του Αριστείδη Μόσχου)_ 





EDIT: Αν δεν δουλεύει το λινκ κάντε κλικ στην επικεφαλίδα.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Sep 11, 2009)

Και γω νόμιζα ότι ήξερα τούρκικα!

Τί θα πουν "για σεφτέ" και ¨αχταρμάς";


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2009)

αχταρμάς ο [axtarmás] O1 (χωρίς πληθ.) : (οικ.) ανακάτεμα: Ένας ~ από ρούχα, βιβλία και τρόφιμα. (έκφρ.) τα κάνω (έναν) αχταρμά, για κτ. που το έχουμε μπερδεμένο, συνήθ. στο μυαλό μας: Διάβαζε, διάβαζε τόσα χρόνια μα τα ΄χει κάνει έναν αχταρμά μες στο μυαλό του. [τουρκ. aktarma `δημιουργία αναστάτωσης΄ -ς με ανομ. τρόπου άρθρ. [kt > xt]]

σεφτές ο [seftés] O13 : στην έκφραση κάνω σεφτέ, για την πρώτη αγοραπωλησία της ημέρας. [τουρκ. sift(ah) (από τα αραβ.) -ές με τροπή [si > se] ή ίσως από τουρκ. διάλ. των Βαλκανίων]


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Sep 11, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Η βασική έννοια του aktarma, τουλάχιστον στη σημερινή τουρκική, είναι "μετάφορά, μεταβίβαση, μετάθεση" (βλ. http://www.sozluk.net/transfer.htm). Δε χρησιμοποιεΙται όμως πολύ συχνά.

'Ισως έγινε κάποια παρετυμολογική επίδραση στο νόημα της λέξης από το "ανακάτεμα", που μοιάζει λιγάκι προφορικά;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2009)

Το «aktarmak» σημαίνει επίσης «εκτρέπω», «πηγαίνω από τη μια μεριά στην άλλη» κτλ, ίσως μια από αυτές τις έννοιες να έδωσε το σημερινό αχταρμά. Τη σημασία που δίνει το ΛΚΝ δε φαίνεται να την έχει πια, πρέπει να ψάξω τα κιτάπια μου να δω μπας και την είχε παλιότερα.


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2009)

*ζορμπάς* [<τουρκ. zorba] (ο) ουσ. οπλοφόρος άτακτου στρατιωτικού σώματος | (μτφ.) βίαιος, τυραννικός, παλικαράς (ΜΕΛ)





 
στην παραλία του Σταυρού Χανίων:
The famous scene in which Quinn's character dances the Sirtaki was shot on the beach of the village of Stavros (




35°35′35″N 24°05′42″E﻿ / ﻿35.593°N 24.095°E﻿ / 35.593; 24.095).


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2009)

*βερεσέ* [veresé] επίρρ. τροπ. *:* (για αγοραπωλησίες) με πίστωση: _Στα σουπερμάρκετ δεν μπορείς να ψωνίσεις _~. ΦP _(αυτά) τ΄ ακούω _~_,_ χωρίς να τα παίρνω υπόψη, χωρίς να δίνω σημασία. _τζάμπα και _~_,_ μάταια, άδικα. || (ως ουσ.) το _βερεσέ*. _[τουρκ. veresiye] (ΛΚΝ)

*Ιμάμ Μπαϊλντί & Ιωάννα Γεωργακοπούλου*




Αυτά που λες εγώ τ' ακούω _βερεσέ_,
τα παραμύθια σου τ' ανθίστηκα πια τώρα...


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2009)

*αραμπάς *ο [arabás] O1 *:* φορτηγή άμαξα με τέσσερις τροχούς, που την έσερναν βόδια ή άλογα και με επέκταση κάθε είδος κάρου. || (χλευ.) για χερσαίο μεταφορικό μέσο, υπερβολικά αργό. [τουρκ. araba `κάρο, τροχοφόρο΄ _-ς_] (ΛΚΝ)


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2009)

*τεκές* ο [te<k>és] O13 *:* *1. *μουσουλμανικό μοναστήρι: _Aπό μακριά ξεχώριζε ο τρούλος του τεκέ. _*2. *καταγώγιο όπου συχνάζουν χασισοπότες. || (επέκτ.) χώρος γεμάτος από καπνούς τσιγάρων: _Tεκέ το κάνατε εδώ μέσα; _[τουρκ. tekke (από τα αραβ.) _-ς_] 

*ναργιλές* ο [narjilés] & *αργιλές* ο [arjilés] O13 *:* είδος ανατολίτικης συσκευής καπνίσματος, που αποτελείται από ένα δοχείο με νερό, μέσα από το οποίο περνάει ο καπνός πριν φτάσει σε ένα μακρύ και ευλύγιστο σωλήνα, στο μαρκούτσι, που καταλήγει στο στόμα του καπνιστή: _Πίνω / ρουφώ / καπνίζω το ναργιλέ. _[τουρκ. nargile (από τα περσ.) _-ς· _αποβ. του αρχικού [n] από συμπροφ. με το άρθρο στην αιτ. και ανασυλλ. [ton_-_na > tona > ton_-_a]] 

*χασίς* το [xasís] O (άκλ.) & (οικ.) *χασίσι* το [xasísi] O44 *:* *α.*ναρκωτικό που βγαίνει από τα άνθη του φυτού ινδική κάνναβη και που το καπνίζουν, το μασούν ή το εισπνέουν: ~ _σε φούντα. _*β. *το φυτό ινδική κάνναβη: _Tον συνέλαβε η αστυνομία γιατί καλλιεργούσε _~_. _[τουρκ. haşiş (από τα αραβ.) & _-ι_] 

*μαστούρης* ο [mastúris] O11 & *μαστούρα* η [mastúra] O25α *:* (λαϊκ.) *1. *ο ναρκομανής: _Aυτός είναι μεγάλος _~_ / μεγάλη μαστούρα. _*2. *ο μαστουρωμένος. [τουρκ. mastur _-ης· μαστούρ(ης) -α_]

*τσαρδί* το [tsarδí] O43 *:* (οικ.) καλύβι ή υπόστεγο σκεπασμένο με κλαδιά, άχυρο ή καλάμια. || (επέκτ.) πρόχειρα φτιαγμένο σπιτάκι: _Έστησε το _~ _του κοντά στη θάλασσα._ *τσαρδάκι* το YΠOKOP. [τουρκ. çardak _-ι _που θεωρήθηκε υποκορ.: _τσαρδ(άκι) -ι _(αναδρ. σχημ.)]

Τι να πρωτοβάλεις γι' αυτές εδώ τις λέξεις! Όλοι οι ρεμπέτες είχαν πολλά να πουν.
Διαλέγω ένα του Ανέστη Δελιά (από τη θρυλική Τετράδα του Πειραιά), _Σούρα και Μαστούρα_:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2009)

Αυτό που οφείλουμε να έχουμε υπόψη μας είναι ότι τουρκικής προέλευσης είναι πολλά ανθρωπωνυμικά και (λιγότερα, πια, αφού εξελληνίστηκαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό) τοπωνυμικά. Υπάρχει το βιβλίο _Ελληνικά επώνυμα τουρκικής προέλευσης_ (Δημήτριος Ε. Τομπαΐδης), καθώς επίσης και ένα σχετικό ιστολόγιο (εδώ η σελίδα για τα επώνυμα από Γ με τουρκική ρίζα: http://greeksurnames.blogspot.com/2009/03/blog-post_30.html).

Τέλος, να επισημάνω ότι ένας αρκετά χρήσιμος πίνακας με τις (εξελληνισμένες, πλέον) παλαιότερες λέξεις ξενικής (άρα και τουρκικής) προέλευσης υπάρχει στο λήμμα _εξελληνίζω_ στο ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2009)

Σωστός ο Ζαζ! Πάλι με πρόλαβες! 
Εδώ στη Θεσσαλία να δεις τι γίνεται! Τα περισσότερα χωριά έχουν δεύτερη ονομασία, συχνά τουρκική στον κάμπο και βλάχικη στα ορεινά, και πολλά είναι (ακόμα) γνωστότερα με την προηγούμενη, μη εξελληνισμένη ονομασία παρά με την τωρινή. Επίσης, έχω συναντήσει εδώ πάρα πολλά επώνυμα που προέρχονται από τουρκικές λέξεις, κυρίως από επαγγέλματα (Αλμπάνης, Καλατζής, Κανταρτζής, Μπακάλης, κ.λπ.) 
Και ο πίνακας του ΛΝΕΓ που αναφέρεις είναι χρήσιμος, επειδή περιέχει πολλές λέξεις που δεν αναφέρονται στο Μείζον, αφού, όπως εξηγείται στη σημ. 2, επιλέχτηκαν κυρίως λέξεις που σπανίζουν πια, με το σκεπτικό ότι όσες χρησιμοποιούνται περιλαμβάνονται ως αυτόνομα λήμματα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2009)

Εμείς πάντως στα Σέρρας (και το σόι απ' την πλευρά της μητέρας μου, που 'ναι Μικρασιάτες), λένε Αλμπάντης και (κυρίως Ναλμπάντης), δηλαδή με -ντ- κι όχι -ν-, που είναι και πιο κοντά στην τουρκική ρίζα. Τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη την αναφέρω επειδή (κι εδώ είναι η αλλαγή των σημασιών με το πέρασμα του χρόνου), τη χρησιμοποιούμε και για να δηλώσουμε τον σκιτζή τεχνικό κ.τ.ό., ίσως επειδή ο πεταλωτής ξεπέταγε τη δουλειά στα γρήγορα. Τι να πρωτοπιάσουμε από τα τουρκικής προέλευσης ανθρωπωνυμικά, δεν θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ... :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2009)

*μπακίρι* (το) ουσ. χαλκός | πληθ. μπακίρια, χάλκινα σκεύη [<τουρκ. bakιr]
*μπακιρικό* (το) ουσ. χάλκινο μαγειρικό σκεύος | συν. χάλκωμα
*μπακιρένιος* -ια, -ιο επίθ. ο χάλκινος
*μπακιρώνω* ρ. επιχαλκώνω
*μπακίρωμα* (το) ουσ. η επιχάλκωση
*μπακιρτζής* (ο) ουσ. ο κατασκευαστής χάλκινων μαγειρικών σκευών [<τουρκ. bakιrcι]

Κι ένας Μπακιρτζής όχι μπακιρένιος, ο Αργύρης:
_Ο ξένος_​


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 13, 2009)

Πολύ όμορφα κομμάτια και τα δύο, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη και με πληθώρα τούρκικων λέξεων!


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2009)

Εμένα οι περισσότερες λέξεις που αναφέρετε μου είναι άγνωστες. Ίσως γιατί δεν είμαι από τη βόρεια Ελλάδα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2009)

SBE said:


> Εμενα οι περισσότερες λεξεις που αναφέρετε μου έιναι άγνωστες. Ίσως γιαίτ δεν είμαι από τη βόρεια Ελλάδα.


 
SBE, μη με παρεξηγείς, αντιλέγω φιλικά:
Κι εγώ που είμαι από τη νότια Ελλάδα (πιο νότια, μόνο η Γαύδος) και έζησα μέχρι τα 31 στην Αθήνα, γιατί ξέρω τις πιο πολλές (ίσως και λανθασμένα, με διαφοροποιημένη σημασία) χωρίς να έχω ασχοληθεί με το θέμα; 
Βέβαια, αρκετές που δεν ήξερα τις πρωτοέμαθα στα Τρίκαλα (που αν και κεντρική, επηρεάζονται πολύ από τη βόρεια Ελλάδα) και άλλες λόγω έκθεσης στο ρεμπέτικο και την κουλτούρα του. Αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι γεωγραφικό το ζήτημα, τουλάχιστον όχι στον άξονα βορράς-νότος. Η γεωγραφική παράμετρος κττμγ παίζει ρόλο μόνο σε ιστορικό πλαίσιο (τα τοπικά ιδιώματα όσων περιοχών απελευθερώθηκαν πιο πρόσφατα από την τουρκική κατοχή είναι λογικό να περιλαμβάνουν λίγο περισσότερες τουρκικές λέξεις στο καθημερινό τους λεξιλόγιο), αλλά δεν πιστεύω πως είναι καθοριστική. Εξάλλου η Κρήτη είχε το μικρότερο χρονικό διάστημα τουρκικής κατοχής και τις περισσότερες τουρκικές λέξεις που ξέρω τις άκουγα εκεί από παιδί, αλλά τις ακούω και σήμερα. Σε όποιο χωριό της Ελλάδας και να πας θα ακούσεις τουρκικές λέξεις σε συχνή χρήση, περισσότερο από τους μεγαλύτερους, φυσικά. 
Δεν ξέρω την καταγωγή σου και πού έζησες, αλλά με όλο το θάρρος θα αποτολμήσω μια υπόθεση (χωρίς καμιά πρόθεση να σε θίξω· το επαναλαμβάνω γιατί εύκολα παρεξηγιόμαστε όταν αναφέρεται η καταγωγή και ο τρόπος που μεγαλώσαμε): μήπως μεγάλωσες σε αστικό περιβάλλον όπου οι λέξεις τουρκικής προέλευσης θεωρούνταν λιγότερο ευπρεπείς;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 15, 2009)

daeman said:


> μήπως μεγάλωσες σε αστικό περιβάλλον όπου οι λέξεις τουρκικής προέλευσης θεωρούνταν λιγότερο ευπρεπείς;


Σωστό. Αλλά το άλλο και βασικό είναι οι μικρασιατικές καταβολές στην οικογένεια. Mε άλλα λόγια έχει δίκιο και η SBS που λέει δεν τις ξέρω γιατί δεν είμαι βόρεια, γιατί στη Μακεδονία έγινε η μαζική προσφυγική εγκατάσταση. 

btw. Για Κρήτη. Μου θύμισες μια Κρητικιά που λέει "τουρκοδουλειά" για την .."τσαπατσούλικη" (çapaçul) δουλειά :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2009)

daeman said:


> Δεν ξέρω την καταγωγή σου και πού έζησες, αλλά με όλο το θάρρος θα αποτολμήσω μια υπόθεση (χωρίς καμιά πρόθεση να σε θίξω· το επαναλαμβάνω γιατί εύκολα παρεξηγιόμαστε όταν αναφέρεται η καταγωγή και ο τρόπος που μεγαλώσαμε): μήπως μεγάλωσες σε αστικό περιβάλλον όπου οι λέξεις τουρκικής προέλευσης θεωρούνταν λιγότερο ευπρεπείς;



Σε μεταναστευτικό περιβάλλον, περισσότερο, αλλά και στη δυτική Ελλάδα. Η γιαγιά μου πιο συνηθισμένο είναι να φέρει τον πιττόρο παρά τον μπογιατζή (ή τον ελαιοχρωματιστή) να βάψει το σπίτι (αν και στα επίσημα θα πει ελαιοχρωματιστής).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2009)

Ο μπογιατζής είναι τουρκική λέξη, πάντως ;)


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ο μπογιατζής είναι τουρκική λέξη, πάντως ;)



Ο πιττόρος όμως ειναι ιταλική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

*Καλημέρχαμπα* (KaliMerhaba), κατασκευή που χρησιμοποιείται σε κοινές προσπάθειες των δύο κοινοτήτων στη Γερμανία (και σιγά-σιγά, και πιο έξω), π.χ. σε αυτό το ελληνογερμανοτουρκικό αναγνωστικό, σε τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές κ.ά.


----------



## sapere_aude (Sep 16, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Καλημέρχαμπα* (KaliMerhaba)



Ή *καλημέραμπα* - το h του merhaba είναι σχεδόν άφωνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Ή *καλημέραμπα* - το h του merhaba είναι σχεδόν άφωνο.



Δίκιο έχεις, και γερμανικά να το διάβαζα, άφωνο θα ήταν. Απλώς δεν ξέρω τούρκικα και το 'γραψα σαν το _χαμπέρι_.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Κανένα h στα τουρκικά δεν προφέρεται τόσο λαρυγγικό όσο το ελληνικό. Θυμάμαι που με κορόιδευαν ασύστολα τότε επί Γιούρο στην Τουρκία που τους έλεγα «Ρε*χχχ*άγκελ». 

Και μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά, έφτασα τα δυο χιλιάδες ποστ. Somebody shut me up!


----------



## sapere_aude (Sep 16, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Κανένα h στα τουρκικά δεν προφέρεται τόσο λαρυγγικό όσο το ελληνικό. Θυμάμαι που με κορόιδευαν ασύστολα τότε επί Γιούρο στην Τουρκία που τους έλεγα «Ρε*χχχ*άγκελ».



Βλ. και *μεμέτης* < Mehmet/Mehmed


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Και μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά, έφτασα τα δυο χιλιάδες ποστ. Somebody shut me up!


Να φερμάρουμε το Φέρμα; Εύκολο το 'χεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Να φερμάρουμε το Φέρμα; Εύκολο το 'χεις;



Να προσθέσω κι εγώ ένα σουβενιράκι:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2009)

Ίσως σχετική με το θέμα να είναι και η αυριανή (18/9 στις 19:00) παρουσίαση στον Ιανό του βιβλίου του Παναγιώτη Γ. Κριμπά (Λέκτορα στο τμήμα Γλώσσας, Φιλολογίας και Πολιτισμού των Παρευξεινίων Χωρών στο ΔΠΘ), _Επιδράσεις της Νεότερης Ελληνικής στις Βαλκανικές Γλώσσες_.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 7, 2010)

Σήμερα έμαθα ότι το καΐκι προέρχεται από τα τουρκικά και το χρησιμοποιούν και στα γαλλικά και στα ιταλικά

Γιατί δε βάζουμε και αυτό το θέμα στο queries on other languages όπου είναι και οι γαλλικές και οι γερμανικές λέξεις για να 'ναι όλα μαζί συγκεντρωμένα;


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 28, 2011)

Σοκάκι και Χάνι δεν υπάρχουν στην παραπάνω λίστα. Δεν είναι και αυτές τουρκικές λέξεις; Τελευταία περνάω πολύ συχνά για βόλτα στη βόρεια Λευκωσία και ακούω και διαβάζω τουρκικά και το απολαμβάνω ομολογώ. Και οι δύο λέξεις που αναφέρω είναι συχνές. Τα δε φαγητά που τρώω είναι απίστευτα. Μπουρέκ κιμά-ντολμά γιαλαντζί-κιοφτέ

Και είδα και σε μια ταμπέλα τον μήνα Δεκέμβριο (Aralik). Ωραίος μήνας για αραλίκι... :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Σοκάκι και Χάνι δεν υπάρχουν στην παραπάνω λίστα. Δεν είναι και αυτές τουρκικές λέξεις;


Υπάρχουν στη λίστα του #11.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2013)

Με έστειλαν να δω αυτό το διαφημιστικό του Mega, που είναι κάπως «από την Πόλη έρχομαι» σε μερικά σημεία. Τα τουρκικά που δείχνει με κεφαλαία είναι μερικές φορές ανακριβή, αλλά εμφανίζονται σαν τουρκικές και τρεις λέξεις που είναι κοινές αλλά δεν είναι τουρκικής προέλευσης:

*μανταρίνι* http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12451-Γρήγορα-ετυμολογικά&p=169868&viewfull=1#post169868
*ντομάτα* http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ντομάτα&dq=
*μαρούλι* http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=μαρούλι&dq=

Και με την ευκαιρία: Πήρε κανείς το χτεσινό ένθετο των Νέων;


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2013)

Ας τα βάλουμε σ’ ένα πίνακα: στην πρώτη στήλη οι λέξεις όπως εμφανίζονται στο τρέιλερ (με κεφαλαία, που σημαίνει ότι δεν κάνουν διάκριση ανάμεσα στο – i – και στο – ı -, και γι’ αυτό δεν κάνω διάκριση κι εγώ)· στη δεύτερη στήλη ο τύπος της τουρκικής λέξης όπως τον δίνει το ΛΚΝ· στην τρίτη η εκτίμηση αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος. Προσθέτω και μια λέξη που δεν εμφανίστηκε τυπωμένη, το «τζιεράκι». Το καζάν ντιπί δεν το βρίσκω στο ΛΚΝ.



*Η λέξη στο τρέιλερ**Η λέξη στο λεξικό**σωστό ή λάθος;*pazarpazarσωστόalisverisalιşverişσωστόdefteriτουρκ. tefter, defter (από τα αραβ. diftar)*λάθος*manavmanavσωστόzarzavatzarzavatσωστόbostanbostanσωστόkafasiτουρκ. kafes, διαλεκτ. kafas*λάθος*yarmyarma*λάθος*mandalinamandarino (ιταλ.)*λάθος*domatestomata (ιταλ.)*λάθος*pancarτουρκ. pancar (από τα αρμεν.)σωστόmaroulμαρούλιον (ελληνιστ. )*λάθος*baharatτουρκ. bahar (από τα περσ.)*λάθος*pilaviτουρκ. pilâv (από τα περσ.)*λάθος*bakkalbakkalσωστόpastirmapastırmaσωστόkazan dipikazandibi*λάθος*kasapτουρκ. (διαλεκτ.) hasap < kasapσωστόsutzuksucuk*λάθος*τζιεράκιτουρκ. ciğer (από τα περσ.)kavurmakavurmaσωστόmezeτουρκ. meze (από τα περσ.)σωστόmisafirτουρκ. misâfir (από τα αραβ.), διαλεκτ. musafirσωστό


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2013)

Earion said:


> ... Το καζάν ντιπί δεν το βρίσκω στο ΛΚΝ.
> ...



Όπως όλα τα καλά, το βρίσκεις στη Λεξιλογία: στο dip (νήμα *μπιρ παρά = for a song*), στο *scraping the bottom of the barrel*, και από το *kaybet kaybet, ή μετά το kazan kazan, τι;* :



Palavra said:


> *Kazan|dibi*, όπου *dip*, ο πάτος (του καζανιού), που έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο παρασκευής του συγκεκριμένου γλυκού, γιατί η κρέμα πρέπει να βράσει μέχρι να μείνει πηχτή στον πάτο του σκεύους στον οποίο ψήνεται το γλυκό. Όλο το όνομα του γλυκού είναι «Muhallebi Kazandibi», _καζαντιμπί κρέμα_, δηλαδή, γιατί το κανονικό έχει στήθος κοτόπουλου, το οποίο είναι γνωστό ελληνιστί () ως ταουκιοκσού (tavukgöğsü), «στήθος κότας», και είναι πάρα πάρα πάρα πολύ νόστιμο.



Για το _καζάνι_, εκτός από το ΛΚΝ, ορίστε μια καζανoγενιά: Kazanın doğurduğuna inanıyorsun da öldüğüne niçin inanmıyorsun?

And all that, for a song.


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2013)

Ωραία τα γλέντια. Τι γίνεται φέτος; Ανοίξανε τα καζάνια; Πώς πάει;


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2013)

...
Τωωώρα; Την πίνομε κιόλας και βλογάμε τον καζανάρη. Ανιμένω σε. Εβίβα τση πρώτης!


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2016)

...
*Τούρκικος καϊμακλής και μερακλήδικος*
*
Τούρκικος καφές, καϊμακλής και μερακλίδικος (της Τέτης Σώλου)*


----------



## altan (Oct 21, 2016)

Λεξιλόγιον ελληνικών λέξεων παραγομένων εκ της τουρκικής.pdf







drive.google.com


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2017)

...
*730 (ή χίλιες και μία) ελληνικές λέξεις τουρκικής προέλευσης* στο Σαραντάκειο, με αναφορά και σε αυτό το νήμα.

*ΛΕΞΙΚΟ Τουρκικών Δανείων της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας*


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2021)

*Τουρκικά δάνεια στα ελληνικά της Κρήτης*, Βασίλης Ορφανός

Vassilis Orfanos, Turkish loanwords in Cretan Greek

This work presents a detailed and documented list of Turkish loanwords found in Greek as spoken in Crete, from the time of the Cretan War (1645–1669) until today. The material presented comes from dictionaries, texts, and oral speech, with entries amounting to a total number of 4000 approximately. It includes words that come directly from Turkish, but also those that followed, through derivation or composition. This corpus is a solid basis for the study of the impact of the Turkish language on the Cretan idiom and the Greek language in general. The first edition of this work was published by the Vikelaia Municipal Library of Heraklion (Crete, Greece) in 2014.

Published at Propylaeum, Heidelberg University Library 2020


προσθήκη τοπικού ενδιαφέροντος:

Βιβλιογραφία
[...]
Διαδίκτυο
...
dytistonniptiron.wordpress.com (Ο Δύτης των νιπτήρων) : αρπαλίκι, καπάνταης, ντεστέμπασης, ρεφενές.
...
sarantakos.wordpress.com (Νίκος Σαραντάκος, Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία) : ακράνης, αμέτι μουχαμέτι, καλντιριμιτζής, κεμέρι, μεσκίνης, μπουλούμπασης, νταμπασίνα, σελέμης, σουρντίζω3 , τζάνερο, φιστίκι, χαβανόζι


----------

